# Marc Spears answers for December!



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mr. Spears was very prompt in getting me the answers back! We really do appreciate the time he took to answer our questions for us. Remember we will do this every month. So if you have questions about Denver and their organization, check back in here each month so you can post what you want to know!! 


MasterOfPuppets

Great !!! Thanks for that opportunity !!! 

My question: 

What does he think about the five rookies so far ? Do they have a chance to have a long-time career in the NBA or will they disappear to some minor leagues ?


*Spears, Marc] So far, I've loved Stoudemire, Yao, Gooden, Wagner, Butler and Hilario. But, I don't think it's fair to judge rookies until their third season. If they can start off fast, that makes their careers look even more promising. Wagner, Gooden, Stoudemire, Yao have shown they can be a superstars in the league, I think Butler is probably going to continue to be the same as he is now and Nene, Tskitisivhili, Jay Williams, Dunleavy, Jared Jeffries, Jiri Welsch, Fred Jones, Manu Ginobili, Qyntel Woods, Tamar Slay, Gordon Giricek, Cezary Trybanski, Kareem Rush, Marko Jaric, Chris Wilcox, Bostjan Nachbar, Tayshaun Prince and Carlos Boozer have pontential to be solid NBA players. Just give them time.*


JGKoblenz

Hi Marc. I'm reading the Denver Post regularly since I'm a Brazilian and a big Hilario fan. You are doing a very good job. Congratulations.

What is your impressions about Nene so far? Is he adapting well to american life? Do you know with who he hangs around?

And about the language problem, is Nene still so dependent of Joe Santos? Can he communicate with the other players well?

What is your opinion about the future position of Nene? Do you think he will play the PF or the C position?

And finally, do you think Nene will be a starter this season? When?

Thanks in advance.


*[Spears, Marc] Nene is a godsend to the Nuggets. His future in the NBA is bright. A lot of people compared him to Ben Wallace early on, but he is much better offensively. Maybe an Antonio Davis-type player is a better comparison. But he has star written all over him. His teammates love him and he speaks a little bit of English. He still is very reliant on interpreter Joe Santos, but he is taking lessons so his English is improving daily. I can't wait until he learns English because he has such a great personality and is very passionate when he talks. I can see him playing some power forward, but center is probably his true position. I also wouldn't be surprised if he started next season.*

MasterOfPuppets


Another question:

How do you see the NUGGETS chances on the upcoming free agent market next year ???

Thanks for the answer !!!


*[Spears, Marc] The Nuggets will probably make a run at Golden State guard Gilbert Arenas and Los Angeles Clippers center Michael Olowokandi. Arenas has worked out with Kiki in the past and his agent and Kiki are tight. Kiki also has a good relationship with Kandi, who visited with the Nuggets just before signing his one-year deal with the Clippers. The Nugs have the money and those 2 free-agents are realistic.*

Devestata

Do you think that Tskita will be able to become a good player?

Will Rodney White, Tskita, and Hilario most likely start for the team in the future?

Do you think Posey will get re signed? 

Thanks!!!


*[Spears, Marc] I think Skita will be a good player, but in time. He really needs about three years to reach his potential. He is so young and raw. But you see flashes of stardom. Hilario will probably start either late this season or next season. As for Rodney, it's all up to him. I wouldn't be surprised if Posey isn't re-signed, but it all depends on what happens during free-agency next summer.*



Dave-C.


Will juwan howard be resigned to much more smaller deal next season or has he already hinted that he wants to leave ?

Or is there no interest by the nuggets in resigning him ?

*[Spears, Marc] Right now, it may be tough to bring Juwan back. The Nuggets will have Nene, Marcus Camby, Chris Andersen, Skita and overseas prospect Francisco Elson. With Camby and Elson in uniform, the Nuggets are more loaded in the frontcourt and Howard might want to go somewhere where he can win now.*



NugzFan

marc spears; which free agents do you see kiki targeting most this upcoming summer? arenas? kandi? miller? odom? i really really hope he goes after a point guard (either arenas or miller)

do you think he he will go after guys like rip hamilton, jerry stackhouse, and jason terry with the lack of offense on the current nuggets squad? 

will he be shopping posey this season? are the nuggets looking to make a trade at all before the deadline?

what do you think of harveys play - will he stick around even though denver did not pick up his option for next year?

how is camby looking with his rehab?

thanks!

*[Spears, Marc] I think they are targeting Kandi, Arenas and Miller. I think they are considering offers for Posey, but haven't had anything worthwhile. I think Harvey is making a strong case to stay. Camby is doing good, will be back in January or as late as all-star break.* 

TomBoerwinkle#1

With a .300 winning percentage, which projects out to about a 24 win pace, the Nugs GM may end up in a room with 11 other lottery GM's waiting for the result of the ping pong ball drop in "The Lebron Draft."

If the #1 was to fall to Denver, is drafting a teenage Lebron James in the best interest of the Nuggets? Would he make Denver an elite team in the next 5 years? Or is a young, struggling team better off trying to swing some sort of major (but realistic) trade for the draft rights of young Mr. James?

*[Spears, Marc] James, James, James. No question.*


why do they keep him around? I mean if he hasn't played with the point guards they have now...it seems a waste to keep him. 
I'd rather have a more experienced PG when Whitney is struggling.

*[Spears, Marc] Not sure who you are talking about.*


Jemel Irief


Who is the leader of this team in practice and in the lockeroom? Does anyone try to take Nene under their wing or do they back off because of his lack of english?

*[Spears, Marc] The leaders are Juwan Howard and Chris Whitney. The players definitely seem to listen to them and follow their lead.*


Louie

Is James Posey part of this team's long-term plans, or do you think they might try to trade him at the deadline?

*[Spears, Marc] I'm sure the Nuggets are considering offers and whether he is back depends on what they do in the free-agent market.*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Wow! He sent the answers very fast and he did a great job answering them.

I appreciate a lot what he did. :yes:

I'm glad to hear all of those good things about Nene. It seems that Kiki has a good shot to make this franchise much better.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I agree with him on Tskita. Once he develops, he will be a good player.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Wow! He sent the answers very fast and he did a great job answering them.
> 
> I appreciate a lot what he did. :yes:


Right. I havn't thought he would answer that soon. Thanks to Mr. Spears !!!!


----------

